
Now Your Boss Can Buy Back Your Vacation Days - jedberg
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-11/now-your-boss-can-buy-back-your-vacation-days
======
byoung2
_But rather than providing an advantage for employees, Penn State’s Golden
warns that services such as PTO Exchange may exacerbate the underlying
problem. It will provide further incentive for overworked employees to cancel
vacations or go to work sick_

People need to take all their vacation and more. I've averaged 6 weeks of
vacation a year since 2009. I take my 2 weeks paid, and the rest unpaid.

